# I made a Fourm.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a little modeling forum where you guys can share ideas and what-not. 
Hopefully you can share your hobby ideas and know-how.

http://www.monster-hobbies.com/apps/forums/

I'm a HT paid supporter, so I hope this link is OK. If not, please remove.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

A what?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

nice place!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think he means forearm... you know...between the elbow and hand 
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I think he means forearm... you know...between the elbow and hand
> Mcdee


I think he`s saying" Firearm". :tongue:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It's a little modeling fourm where you guys can share ideas and what-not.
> Hopefully you can share your hobby ideas and know-how.
> 
> http://www.monster-hobbies.com/apps/forums/
> ...


I don`t see where you want us to click to join.The only white numbers I see is where it tells you how many have viewed the page & it does nothing. :freak:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

there's a post about how to join.

You have to scroll to the bottom and click the number of registered users the forum has. Then at the top of the page, there's a button to join.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> I think he`s saying" Firearm". :tongue:


Firearms you say....
Hmmmmmm.....








Ill be right there!!!
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> I don`t see where you want us to click to join.The only white numbers I see is where it tells you how many have viewed the page & it does nothing. :freak:


I fingered it out. Thanx!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Firearms you say....
> Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> 
> ...


Phew! Sure glad I didn`t say "Foreskin". lol


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It`s great that you can upload your own avatar.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OK I'm a member there now and figured out how to post photos...
Looks like if you dump your photos on Photobucket and use the HTML code you're good to go...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

<melody>trevor's got a gun...</melody>


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> there's a post about how to join.
> 
> You have to scroll to the bottom and click the number of registered users the forum has. Then at the top of the page, there's a button to join.


I must be a putz.Can`t figure out how to login. lol Usually it`s quite obvious & at the top of the page somewhere.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

same deal. go to the bottom, click the number of users and then click the button that says join. there should be a link to log in from there.

Seems like a tremendous waste of time.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just joined. 

Sean


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad you guys are siging up! Can't wait to see what you all wrote!

Sorry for the sucky way to register and log in. I thought it would eb easier, but the template for this fourm is a little "hoakey".


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> Seems like a tremendous waste of time.


Sheesh...That's what Forums are...
Mcdee

PS...What's a Fourm


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

there's little or no user control for posting and a time limit on editing


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, you get 10 minutes to get your post to read the way you want it. While I never get anything right the first time, 10 minutes is enough for me to edit myself. Mrs. McG. can do it in a 10th of a second...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey 18 members have joined up so far :thumbsup:
I kept my same name but methinks some have given themselves a new identy
Mcdee


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

who couldn't use a fresh start every now and again?

Heck, I've done it more times than the Pretender.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry Mage, it IS a sucky Forum as far as "User Friendly" goes, but it is still quite functional. 

On a side note, check out the 1-72nd scale figure page. I finished uploading all the pictures now. Tell me if you think there's enough, or if you think I should get more.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The site got 87 views yesterday. That's a new record!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought you said for'em!  I was thinking you opened up for the misfits!! Rock on, brother!

The God of still needing to get paid


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Just signed up!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I just signed up too.
I will go through things a bit more later when I have the time.


I do hope eventually the 'Fourm' typos get fixed to 'Forum'- it kinda makes the whole thing seem high schooly


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey McD! Love the shirt!
Mines falling apart sadly.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, there's no typo's on Forum on my forum. Just here. I think I typed things too fast at the time!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

First topic listing on the forum-

"How Do I Join The Monster Hobbies Fourm? "


I don't mean to detract from what you accomplished- it looks like this new forum will be an interesting place to share projects in...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, that's because the interface is a bit sucky and there really isn't any nice "Click Here" button for the thing.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, that's because the interface is a bit sucky and there really isn't any nice "Click Here" button for the thing.


?
I meant the text having a typo with 'fourm', not the instructions on how to join being needed...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ok! My mistake!  I've changed it now.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

553 views on this thread....too bad I didn't have all those views as members! 

553 members on my site would be heaven!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Hey McD! Love the shirt!
> Mines falling apart sadly.


Yeah...Love that shirt :thumbsup:
...But I now wish I had bought a couple at the time...
mine's getting a bit funky too 
Mcdee
ps...join Trevors forum...it's a fun site!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX McDee.....seems like only a few of us are posting there though. Wish some more would join the forum....especially since I can spell forum correctly now!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I did a good look around in the forum finally. I do not think I am it's market- I am just not that much into figures, regardless of scale or use, which seems to be it's primary focus.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just joined! Iwill try to post there when I have something built. Looks to be a fun place!:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Richard Baker - If you scroll down the page, there's other topics. I can also add some if you have any ideas. I'm open to suggestions.

It's a growing Forum and a lot of the members currently on there are figure guys. I am trying to get some military, model car and sci-fi guys from other forums, but it will take some time.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm...seems like my forum died.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It's still alive Trevor...Give it a chance...I Post there everyday :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...and I usually answer every day...but 2 guys can't hold it on it's own. 

We need some fresh ideas and topics there. 

I should post some more pictures in the other sections or something.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hell Ya!!!
Once you get used to the format it's as easy as any other board to navigate...
I like it:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX McDee. I think I'm just anxious because this is a new idea.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, I added two new buttons at the top of the Forum page that should make everything a LOT easier. one is called "Register" and the other is called "Sign In".

Hope this helps!:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Much better...easier to sign in and actually use the site!

MMM


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MCR,

I signed up at the MH forum on the day you launched it and I've been checking in daily there since. I really enjoy the site and what you've done with it. Normally I post some little something everyday. Things will pick up, just gonna take a little time to spread the word. 

For what it's worth, I give it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: (would've used stars but there wasn't any in the list )

A.U.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Still can't fix the "width" issue for you MMM though. I was lucky to get the 2 buttons figured out!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It was brought to my attention by superduty455 in the Model car section that no one except members can view my site. 

I just changed that so anyone can look, but you have to be a member to post. 

This should make it somewhat more accessible.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No one's posted there in a while. What gives?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

The holidays. This is what is taking most everyones' time. I haven't posted anywhere, except one forum. I have to take my worktable down for company, so once they get here, I can't do any building until after all the festivities are over. Wait til after New Years - I'll post all my progress then. I won't have a whole lot of time until company goes home and all the mess is cleaned up. 

~ The God of still needing to get paid


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yep, here's the season to run around like a chicken without a head! 

But I'm not stressed, though. Oh no.... :freak:

Sean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> No one's posted there in a while. What gives?


Hell, you haven't even posted there for over 8 days  I have to agree that the Christmas Season is pretty Time consuming and once everything mellows out I'm sure you'll see more posts :thumbsup:
Merry Christmas
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, hopefully you're right. I still have yet to make a sale on it though.


----------

